# Dorm Room Rat Cage (Halloween Themed!)



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

How cute! Where did you get the little bucket? It is adorable. i cannot wait to do my cage up for the holidays


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

I got everything but the fabric from Target. I can't wait to see your cage set up  Holiday themed cages are the best!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

That looks awesome! Love the little spider web rug!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

oh wow you have some super cute rats and a cute set up!


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

I LOVE that!

The black kitty material is awesome.

If you have time, would you please put your pics on my thread, here? I'm having so much fun looking at everyone's Halloween decor.

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?226290-Show-your-Hallowe-en-cage-decor!


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

That is amazing! So cute!


----------

